# Jeffrey Grice - pianist



## altiste

I'd like to mention the pianist Jeffrey Grice, born in New Zealand and longtime resident in Paris. Jeffrey has now performed two of my works, the dancer leads the procession, written for him in 1999, and Diffractions for Piano and Orchestra (1986). Jeffrey's website is well worth the visit to check out his discography.


----------



## marval

Hi Nigel

I don't know him, but I will definatelly check his website, and hear him. Always good to hear new people.


Margaret


----------

